# استفسار مهم جدا ارجوكم مهندسين الطيران



## نبع القوافي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم كيفكم اخواني انا طالب في المملكة المتحده في جامعه سالفورد في مانشستر ادرس الان اللغه وتخصصي المسجل الذي سابدا فيه ان شاء الله هو هندسة الطيران يا اخواني ارجو منكم الافاده ارجوكم فانا احب الطيران وهذا ميولي وكانت رغبتي ليست فقط مهندس بل اتمنى ان اكون طيار كذلك وهذه فعلا امنيتي لكن يا اخواني الكثير اخافوني من تخصص هندسة الطيران وقالو لن تجد وظيفه والتخصص صعب في البحث عن الوظائف لا ننصحك بهذا التخصص وانا صراحه صرت محتار جدا ارجوكم يامهندسين الطيران فانتم اهل الخبره وعارفين البير وغطاه افيدوني افادكم الله فانا بامس الحاجه لمعرفه كل شي هل استمر ام اغير التخصص وهل بامكان مهندس الطيران ان يكون طيار في نفس الوقت افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جاسر (19 نوفمبر 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

يا أخي الفاضل 

مهندس الطيران مهندسٌ ميكانيكي, إذا لم تعمل في مجال الطيران تستطيع أن تعمل في مجال الميكانيكا, عليك التأكد من أن الوثيقة التي ستعطى لك إن شاءالله فيها, هندسة ميكانيكية ( طيران ).

حيث أذكر أن الخريجين الذين سبقونا كان يُكتب لهم ( هندسة طيران ), وبعض الجهات تتوقع أن هذا الخريج المفروض يعمل طيار !!!! وهذا جهل منهم لحداثة التخصص وندرته, أعتقد الآن الوضع تغير.

هناك موضوع كتبتُه عن مجالات مهندس الطيران أرجو أن ترجع الى لوحة الإعلانات بالقسم.

. . .

جميع التخصصات الآن تواجه صعوبة في التوظيف, وأصبح للمعدل العالي أهمية قصوى, كذلك المهارات مثل استخدام الحاسب الآلي وتطبيقاته الهندسية وما الى ذلك .... فيجب أن تضع هذا في اعتبارك, وتتوكل على الله.


بالنسبةِ للمستقبل فأنا أنصحك أن تعرض نفسك على الشركات في بلدك, وتتخيل أنك خريج وتريد وظيفة وتكتب أسماء الشركات التي ممكن أن تتوظف عندهم, ويكون من الجيد لو تُشرك معك زملائك في التخصص.

هل يعمل مهندس الطيران كـ طيار؟

الجواب نعم, أنا وزميل لي طُلبنا لمقابلة في شركة أرامكو في الافييشن, انا للاسف ( والحمدلله ) طلبت العمل كمهندس في الصيانة وأجريت مقابلة ومن يومها ما اتصلوا علي  هذا قبل 8 سنوات تقريباً.

.
.

واعلم أن المستقبل بيد الله وحده, ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجاً ومن يتق الله يجعل له من أمره يسر ومن يتق الله يرزقه من حيث لا (يحتسب)


أخيراً أنصحك بأن تدخل المجال الذي تحبه وتستطيع أن تبدع فيه وتتخرج فيه بمعدل عال

ولا تنسى صلاة الاستخارة والدعاء


وإن شاء الله موفق


----------



## نبع القوافي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

اخوي جاسر انا من السعوديه بس هل تتوقع ان عندنا تشبع من هذا التخصص في الخليج بشكل عام لان ماعندي مشكله اتوظف في دوله من دول الخليج لكن غيرها صعبه ومن ناحيه ممكن يكون طيار كيف الطريقه اتمنى تشرح لي


----------



## جاسر (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أخوي تقدم عادي على أرامكو مثلاً وتكتب انك تريد مهنة قيادة الطائرات, وإذا حالفك الحظ تقبل إن شاءالله وهم يعلموك.
المسالة تحتاج بحث لأن السوق تغير والمفاهيم كذلك صعب أحكم حقيقة.

أكتب أسماء الشركات واحصر مواقعها على الانترنت وشوف قد يستغرق هذا أسبوع على أقل تقدير, بعدها تستطيع تكون صورة جيدة عن الوضع.

ولكن هل أنت متأكد أن مهنة الطيار تناسبك, اسال نفسك بعد عشرين سنة هل ستكون سعيد بهذه المهنة؟

الله يفتح عليك وييسر لك


----------



## نبع القوافي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

اخوي
جاسر جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## virtualknight (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------

